# Betta Won't Flare



## Minai (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey all~

About a year ago my mother in law bought me a new betta because her cat decided to go fishing in my tank... Anyway, I have had him (Sushi) for about a year and he's very healthy and well-tempered. He's a turquoise and burgundy twin-tale halfmoon, very pretty, and I love him to pieces, but I can't get him to display. Period.
As an artist, I wanted to paint a water color of him and tried a few different means of "aggravating" him to get him to display so I can take a picture, but he's not very responsive to mirrors or other people/animals. He will greet me at the surface of the water (probably because he's looking for food) and will watch me walk around the room, but he swims away and hides from everyone else. Is he just a laid back kind of fishie or should I be concerned about this??

Thanks.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Some Bettas just don't flare so its not something I would worry about.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

My betta didn't flare either. He only started flaring when I switched divided portions of the aquarium with another betta and he got upset about someone in 'his' territory. I wouldn't be too concerned if yours doesn't pick it up.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

DBanana said:


> My betta didn't flare either. He only started flaring when I switched divided portions of the aquarium with another betta and he got upset about someone in 'his' territory. I wouldn't be too concerned if yours doesn't pick it up.


Same happened with me. I had Gajeel (a HMDS who wouldn't flare) in a divided 10 gallon, and he only started flaring once I swapped sides with the two and I guess Gajeel didn't like the other betta swimming through "his" favourite hide and he started flaring at the divider like crazy. 

I would try a betta mirror and everything but he would look at it and swim away. I originally thought he was a super delta since I could never get him to flare and thus couldn't tell if he made a full 180*. But now that I've seen him flare, I was pleasantly surprised to see he's a half moon 

But, like others have said before me, some just do not flare. I work in a pet store that sells bettas. Most will flare like crazy at their neighbors, some just ignore it and look the other way. Doesn't mean they are any less healthy, they just don't care about the other betta making a show.


----------

